# Just started Lexapro with my Xanax



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,
My main issues (not from the meds) seem to be dizziness, lots and lots of disorientation, visual stuff and more dizziness. They have had me on Xanax for 3 weeks now and it helps dizziness some but not the anxiety that much. They are still trying to determine if I have anxiety & DP or some weird neurological problems. I have to see a new specialist. They started me on Lexapro today. Not too many side effects yet, a little insomnia (who on this site doesn't have that) and upset stomach. I'll keep everyone posted on what it does.
Rilke


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Rilke said:


> Hi everyone,
> My main issues (not from the meds) seem to be dizziness, lots and lots of disorientation, visual stuff and more dizziness. They have had me on Xanax for 3 weeks now and it helps dizziness some but not the anxiety that much. They are still trying to determine if I have anxiety & DP or some weird neurological problems. I have to see a new specialist. They started me on Lexapro today. Not too many side effects yet, a little insomnia (who on this site doesn't have that) and upset stomach. I'll keep everyone posted on what it does.
> Rilke



I just started to read your post only to hear myself saying ?yes yes?; I believe I?ve had DP/DR all my life? I only went to the Doc about it because I felt dizzy and disorientation, it took him a while but with time depersonalisation was said from his lips? I found myself feeling totally relieved to hear my label? only to find out I had been living within a dream.

I just want to wish you the best, please keep us up to date on how you feel within this tread you have made, it would do you good to talk about it any way like you have started to do =)

Take care.


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

EP,
Did you go through any neurological tests to find out about your dizziness? Why do you think you had DP/DR all your life? How old are you? I'm 27 and all this with me just started about 2 months ago. No one is sure if it's anxiety I have or something else. The tests go on and on. Have any meds helped you?
Rilke


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello Rilke,

No I?ve had no tests, only assumptions from the docs. I believe I have had DP/DR all my life because it is normality for me, the only reason I found out it isn't normality is because of how I can relate to the symptoms, as I said; I only went to the doc because I felt so dizzy, he told me I could have this DR/DP. I'm 22, 23 in early March. It tends to be linked with anxiety and I have had anxiety for a long time. No, I only took meds for depression... My depression got better when I came off meds after two years of being on four different types of anti depressants.


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

EP,
It amazes me that the docs even mentioned DP/DR to you. Mine have been all over the map with this dizziness thing. When did yours start and how does your DP feel to you? Sometimes, most of the time, I feel really disconnected from the world but I don't really find myself questioning reality and I don't feel like I am "outside" my body as much as I feel like I'm just not 100% in it. Lots of brain fog and inability to concentrate. Thanks for the reply. PM anytime.
Rilke


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

The upset stomach is wicked to deal with. I've been waking up and vomiting every morning (I take it at night) and I'm only on 5mg right now. I am supposed to increase to 10mg by the end of the week. The initial insomnia I felt is gone, gone, gone and now I can barely keep my eyes open. However, my doctor increased my Xanax dose to .5mg 3x daily and today I didn't even feel like I needed my afternoon dose. Progress? Who knows at this point. Everyone seems confident that this dreadful nausea will dissipate soon. As for the sleepiness, right now it actually feels good to get a little rest. I don't know how I'll feel about it if it goes on very long.
Rilke


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

i am curantly taking 5 mg lexapro along with 1.5 mg klonopin and 5 mg olanzipine i started this cocktail about 6 months ago and i still have had no relief i mean now i am working and socializing more but im still DP'd 100% i just dunno i personaly feel the meds made me this way cuz i never felt this bad since i sterted taking them

BDK


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^^ I wouldnt be suprised if the zyprexa was messing with your dp/dr abit. Atypical anti-psychotic's are not great or even very good med's for dp/dr. In fact dp/dr is listed as a side effect of most anti-psychotic's.


----------

